# Steam Vac Fixer (Fehler beheben)



## R4Z0R1911 (7. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

Ihr kennt sicher noch mein PSU-Calculator.  (Den jemand anderes übernommen hat)
Nun habe ich mich an was neues gewagt, was simples und nichts komplexes.

Ein einfacher VAC-Fehler fixer für Steam. Nein, er hebt KEIN BAN auf. Er fixt nur Fehler die gelegentlich auftreten.
Es führt theoretisch nur befehle aus, die auch im Steam Forum angewendet werden.

Folgende Fehler können behoben werden:

- Ein Problem mit ihrem Computer blockiert das Valve Anti Cheat System.
- VAC-Authentifizierungs Fehler
- Fehler beim Verbinden mit Steam Server





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Download: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zvo3mu8o8u22l03/AAAIn4tf198mlSu8n6Fb9xysa?dl=0




Changelog:

Version 1.2.1 // 08.10.2015
+ Some improvements

Version 1.2.0 // 07.10.2015
- Removed: Steam logo
+ Add: cannot connect to steam server (login failed) fix

Version 1.1.1 // 18.09.2015
+ Translate to english
+ Bug fixing
+ New update source

Version 1.1.0 // 12.09.2015
+ Add: VAC auth. fix

Version 1.0.0 // 07.09.2015
- Release


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (8. Oktober 2015)

Feedback anyone?


----------

